# Problem upgrade KDE4



## nackpere (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to bring this up, but I'm running into a problem trying to upgrade KDE4.  I currently have KDE 4.5.4 installed and I've experienced the same error both when trying to upgrade to both KDE 4.5.4_1 and now KDE 4.5.5.  This is the error I receive:


```
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4/work/kdebindings-4.5.5
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e "/INSTALL/s,/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages,/usr/local/kde4/lib/python2.6/site-packages,g"  
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4/work/kdebindings-4.5.5/python/pykde4/cmake_install.cmake
sed: /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4/work/kdebindings-4.5.5/python/pykde4/cmake_install.cmake: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4.
```

I looked in the directory indicated and there is in fact no cmake_install.cmake file present.  If anyone knows how to solve this I would appreciate it.


----------



## nackpere (Jan 10, 2011)

*Solved...maybe*

So after doing some research with some error messages, the root of the problem was that the default version of python was changed to 3.1 instead of 2.6.  So I just changed /usr/local/bin/python to 2.6 and so far the upgrade is working...


----------

